# Wilco's Latest Kit-Firefly/Serenity Zoes Mare Leg



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Just got this in the mail from the Sarge, he's continuing his series of affordable Firefly/Serenity prop replicas with a VERY nicely cast one piece resin replica of "Zoes Pistols". The prop was originally made for _The Adventures of Brisco County jr_, and was a cut down 44-40 caliber Rossi 92. Sarge must have got his hands on one, because comparing his to the excellent pictures of the real prop in _The Official Firefly Companion Vol 1_ it's almost an exact match, super detailers will want to add two screw heads to the receiver, otherwise it's a dead-on match imho. The casting is really nice, no one-piece trigger/trigger guard on this, usually the hardest part of prop gun kits. You can even easily see and feel the grain on the "wood" parts, and clean-up is minimal. Great kit Sarge!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks for the news! I was just watching it in action last night. Can you give the price for us Browncoats? Sarge always puts out the best, at a great price.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

$50 & $10 shipping, he's got a few listed in his @bay store.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oooh, nice! I'm sure it'll look pretty darned real once you're done with it, too, Scott!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

I want a real one...I just don't have $3k to throw down for it right now. (I've been watching the first two seasons of "Wanted: Dead or Alive" - makes me want to go out and shoot something.)


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

spe130 said:


> I want a real one...I just don't have $3k to throw down for it right now. (I've been watching the first two seasons of "Wanted: Dead or Alive" - makes me want to go out and shoot something.)


That was a real Winchester 73 McQueen used, the Rossi is a Winchester copy.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It is good to be a Browncoat. New stuff coming out all the time. So much for being a ST fan!

Scott, I am looking forward to seeing your finished work. You do such great work, on all your props!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> That was a real Winchester 73 McQueen used, the Rossi is a Winchester copy.


Close enough, if you don't want to hassle with a Class 3 license. 

There were three different "Mare's Leg" pistols made for "Wanted: Dead or Alive." Each one was a bit different, and they switched from shot to shot. I've heard they had to have an ATF agent on the set whenever they were being used, due to them being Class 3 weapons. (Whatever logic is behind not being able to cut down a rifle, but being able to build the exact same weapon with a receiver that's never been registered as a rifle escapes me. Bureaucrats are weird.)


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I've been a big fan of Wilco kits for a few years now. But gun kits don't appeal to me that much; is he doing anything else these days, like characters or vehicles?

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> I've been a big fan of Wilco kits for a few years now. But gun kits don't appeal to me that much; is he doing anything else these days, like characters or vehicles?
> 
> Huzz


Sarge has been busy with his military duties, and Dan has been recovering from some health issues, so Wilco's output is down a little bit. Hopefully Sarge will chime in on upcoming kits, since I'm not sure what he's ready to announce, let's just say he has a few offerings coming down the pike that aren't prop related and will be of interest to board members.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Trust me, guys--- We have certainly NOT stopped working on vehicle/figure kits... It's just that given the limited amount of time I have to devote to the business right now I have to stick to low-parts-count, guaranteed-sell stuff (which means prop kits mostly). In better news, Dan has taken on a padawan to handle casting duties so he can indulge his love of prototyping... We have a couple of ideas but would like to solicit input from y'all... So here are the rules of engagement:
1. Price point: $45.00 or less (like our Proteus)
2. Kit must fit in in an 8-1/2 x 14 box that is 3 inches tall.
3. We'd prefer 'established' scales (i.e., 1/72 or 1/48 for small vehicles, 1/350 or 1/144 for large ships).

Range Clear, Weapons Free--- Give us some ideas.

---Da Sarge


----------



## flexman (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Sarge,
Are you guys gonna be at the show in Plano on the 20-21st? I'm the guy that painted that Leia kit for you and have bought some weapon kits from you as well. I'll be set up out there with Texas Superhero.
Dan


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Sweeeeeet!!! Yep, we'll be there! We'll have out usual mix of props plus a few surprises... Not the least of which will be Dan in his Stormtrooper armor and me in Episode 3 Clonetrooper armor!
By the way, I've had DOZENS of folks offer to buy that Leia buildup... Bring me some of your cards so I know where to send them!
---Da Sarge


----------



## flexman (Jun 16, 2005)

Cool!!! See ya there!!!
-D


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Sarge,

Since I don't know your complete catalog, sorry if you already produce these, but here are a few I have always wanted in an affordable, accurate kit:

Forbidden Planet blaster

Flash Gordon (1930s) ray gun

Bond Walther PPK (Does this exist as an airsoft?)

Star Trek The Cage laser pistol


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Props:
BSG TNS Season one pistol
Snake Plissken's Mac 10 with that BA suppressor.
Mad Max's sawed off shotgun

Vehicles & figures

the MST3K Bots
The Satellite of Love
A.M.E.E. from _Red Planet_
The great-white-shark/tadpole creature from _The Host_


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

jheilman said:


> Sarge,
> 
> Since I don't know your complete catalog, sorry if you already produce these, but here are a few I have always wanted in an affordable, accurate kit:
> 
> ...


One feature that it seems everyone who produces a hand laser kit seems to have forgotten (including the folks at Roddenberry.com!) is the telescoping barrel. They have the ring sliding back and forth, but no action in the barrel.

There's your chance to stand out from the crowd, Sarge, a telescoping barrel!

As for the Walther PPK, there are more than a few versions floating around. I've got a cap gun, I think from Germany, and yes, I think there is an Airsoft version.

A Forbidden Planet blaster would be nifty. Given the size of that puppy, I'd recommend making it hollow. Otherwise, it'd weigh a ton.


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

flexman said:


> ... the show in Plano on the 20-21st?


What show is this? I hadn't heard of it. Do you have a link to more info?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Can you still call it a kit if it's only one piece?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hmmm.

How 'bout:


Saucer and diorama base from _Earth vs the Flying Saucers_
Alien and diorama base from that movie
Gort and diorama base from _The day the Earth, Like Stood Stil Dude_
Alien and diorama base from_ George Pal's War of the Worlds_
Captain Nemo (James Mason) at the wheel of the Nautilus
Huzz


----------



## flexman (Jun 16, 2005)

JH,
Go to www.scifiexpo.com for more info on the Plano show.


----------



## flexman (Jun 16, 2005)

Gort with girl/base resin kit


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Let's see... 
MAC-10: Just happen to have one (and the Sionics 2-Stage Suppressor & scope)... Look for it soon!
Forbidden Planet Blaster: In work!!!
"Cage" Laser... Interesting...
Earth Vs. Flying Saucers: Funny, I just bought blueprints for that one!

More to come...
---Da Sarge


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

A accurate model of C-57-D from "Forbidden Planet" in a managable size, say no larger than twentyfour inches. If it could be built in either flight, or landed configuration, that would be really nice. 

Robby's car in the same size as the Polar Lights Robby would be nice. A model of the Tractor from "Forbidden Planet" would also be welcome.

David.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Let's take that C-57D down to 12", which is the widest shelf I have!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> Let's take that C-57D down to 12", which is the widest shelf I have!


I'm in agreement on that one, I never bought the PL kit because it was so big.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I got a C57D as a gift from PL for doing a build-up for them. The C57D is still in the box owing to its gi-normous size.

A C57D and an Earth Vs the Flying Saucers saucer would make two cool kits!

Huzz


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

John P said:


> Let's take that C-57D down to 12", which is the widest shelf I have!


 That would be about perfect for me also, but I want to keep the options open. Out to about twentyfour inches I could handle.

The problem with the PL version, aside from the inaccurate hull, inaccurate dome, inaccurate...The list is just too long. The big problem is it's size. I had nowhere to display it, and hanging it from the ceiling wouldn't work, it is wider than my ceiling fan, and it would block the ceiling lights.

David.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Same reason I haven't built mine... its just way too big, and also the work it takes to make that poor fitting pie-piece hull smooth.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I'd prefer them smaller, say 10 to 12 inches in diameter. That size makes it more practical to include a neat diorama base with each kit.

Huzz


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Okay, next important question: Is there an accurate set of drawings out there for the C-57D? Whoever finds me a set gets a free kit when it's produced...

---Da Sarge


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

Sgt Wilco said:


> Okay, next important question: Is there an accurate set of drawings out there for the C-57D? Whoever finds me a set gets a free kit when it's produced...
> 
> ---Da Sarge


 One of the Starlog books from the 70s had a reproduction of one of the side view plans for C-57-D. I believe that it was credited as belonging to William (Bill) Malone, a big "Forbidden Planet" collector. He may have other plans for the miniature, if you can get contact him. His web site: http://www.luminousprocesses.com/ I think that the two piece C-57-D kit that was sold in Starlog back in the late 70s was produced by him.

If you like, I could make photo copy from the Starlog and mail it to you.

David.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Nothing on Cloudster for that one.

I could offer to take some pics of an old Chev hub cap I found but I don't think it would be accurate.....:hat: 

Huzz


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hey Krel--- I remember that Starlog!!! I think I could do an accurate model from that view! You could either scan it in or photocopy it... My Postal addie is:
WILCO Models
2826 Russell Avenue
Abilene, TX 79605

I'm leaning towards a 10-inch kit;this will put it at 1/200th scale to match the Luna and Cosmostrator kits I already produce...

---Da Sarge


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Sarge - 

Question about the Mal pistol kit. Mine does not have a safety lever. Was it missing from my kit or is that part not included? Shouldn't be too hard to scratchbuild it if not.


----------



## Sgt Wilco (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi--- The kit did not include the safety lever for the first few runs; after we found out that there should be one, we added it to the prototype and threw a new mold... It's cast as part of the gun, not separately (or I'd send ya one)...
---Da Sarge


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

OK, I'll wait till my QMx gun arrives and base the lever off that.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

jheilman said:


> OK, I'll wait till my QMx gun arrives and base the lever off that.


Please post some pictures of that!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I don't know if this will help, on Mal's gun, for your needs. Over at http://www.serenitystuff.com/?PHPSESSID=df9b8269b2334abb1b259ff326be1157 Just scroll down, for in the hand photos, and click the link for the review, and more photos.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Some are already complaining about the paint job, but I think it looks great for the price. Of course, it's the Serenity configuration, so I need to build Wilco's for the matched set. Thankfully, it looks like the safety lever is the same on both versions so I'll have an accurate guide for replicating a new one.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Here's how my mare's leg finished out, the stock and wood parts are brown acrylic washed over Krylon Ultra-Black, then sealed with matte acrylic. The "metal" parts are Krylon Ultra Black sealed with gloss acrylic, then weathered with buffable metal waxes. I think it came out pretty darn close to the colors shown in the Firefly Visual Companion, Vol 2.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Scott, she's a beauty! Looks just like you own Zoe's weapon, and not a copy.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> I'd prefer them smaller, say 10 to 12 inches in diameter. That size makes it more practical to include a neat diorama base with each kit.


Doesn't Skyhook already make one that size?

http://www.skyhookmodels.com/order-c57d.htm

Rob


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, it looks a lot better in natural light, and with my other stuff:


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Shiny.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

[Jayne Cobb]I'll be in my bunk.[/Jayne Cobb]



Excellent job is what I'm sayin', Scott. Most impressive!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I'm looking forward to your next sci-fi spaceship model Sarge! It's been a little while. But on the subject of an under 12: C-57D, Dave Bengel/Skyhook still produces one at 9" diameter. I don't know if it's dead-on accurate, but it looks like a good representation to me.

http://www.skyhookmodels.com/order-c57d.htm


As for new model kits, From Forbidden Plastic, I'd love to see an affordable Robby car that'll hold my PL Robby the Robot. Or the Tractor, or maybe a Blaster Battery and blaster crew, maybe in 1:24.

From This Island Earth, I'd love to see a good sized resin Exeter's ship.

From Mario Bava's Planet of the Vampires, I'd love to see the Argos interplanetary ship.


----------

